# 

## schody Kami

?

----------


## krzychu1970

Ja wybrałem schody wewnętrzne drewniane. Schody zabiegowe, drewno jesion. Poręcz, słupki i tralki tež drewniane. Polecam wersje z krzywulcem, super to wygląda. Warto zobaczyć na żywo przykładowe wykonania przed wyborem. Porządne zakłady mają na wystawie przykłady do obejrzenia. Moim zdaniem wybór na podstawie tylko zdjęć jest ryzykowny.

----------


## ogrodolandia

U nas są betonowe, wykończone drewnem. Atut - można z nich było korzystać w trakcie budowy. Nie były drogie. Ciemny bukowy trep, i jasny, brzozowy podstopień.

----------


## artur17_33

Jeżeli drewniane to tylko jesion  :smile:  Naprawdę fajnie wygląda i jest wytrzymały. Kiedy ukończę dół domku i zajmę się adaptacją poddasza na chwilę obecną bardzo podobają mi się schody podwieszane czyli drewniane stopnie podwieszone do sufitu prętami np. nierdzewnymi...  :big grin:

----------


## Sm-art

Mieliśmy w projekcie schody drewniane, ale ekipa budowlana z rozpędu zrobiła nam betonowe. Puki co nie żałujemy. Na pewno ułatwiają one prace na piętrze w trakcie budowy.
W przyszłości obudujemy drewnem. Pewnie będzie to jesion, tak jak sugerują przedmówcy.

----------


## Stanowska

> ?


Najlepiej takie, za których pomocą można wejść i zejść.

----------


## Pasqud

> Najlepiej takie, za których pomocą można wejść i zejść.


Czyli takie wyposażone w system góra-dół ?

----------


## Stanowska

> Czyli takie wyposażone w system góra-dół ?


Hihih, dokładnie!  :wink:

----------


## Wkretak

My zdecydowaliśmy się na betonowe. Do tego stopnie drewniane dębowe. Podstopnie malowane w kolorze ścian. Nie zrobiliśmy poręczy na ścianie (schody mamy zamknięte ścianami z obu stron) - trochę żałujemy, ale może jeszcze kiedyś będzie okazja  :smile:

----------


## marecki73

U nas chyba będą drewniane, wiem że tak troche to staroswiecko ale lubimy taki klimat  :smile:

----------


## adamescu

> Jeżeli drewniane to tylko jesion  Naprawdę fajnie wygląda i jest wytrzymały. Kiedy ukończę dół domku i zajmę się adaptacją poddasza na chwilę obecną bardzo podobają mi się schody podwieszane czyli drewniane stopnie podwieszone do sufitu prętami np. nierdzewnymi...


Mam takie samo zdanie. U mnie będą jesionowe choć już miałem przygotowany sezonowany dąb.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witam ,schody  betonowe i stopnie jesionowe pomalowane na półmat , bardzo ładnie wyglądają ...

----------


## olafu80

Ja akurat najbardziej lubię drewno i metal. Jakbym miał wybierać to postawiłbym na schody właśnie drewniane. To naturalne piękno dla mnie jest.

----------


## BogdanNalej

Jakie wybrać...? A to zależy do czego. Jaki masz dom, ile miejsca na schody. MOżliwych rozwiązań jest mnóstwo.Chociaż w sumie to mogę polecić Ci drewniane. Zdecydowanie, można po nich biegać boso i nie ma tego niefajnego uczucia co przy płytkach że zimno się czuje.  Co do materiału konkretnego, to trzeba już ustalić z  podwykonawcą. My np. robiliśmy u kuhn schody, i najpierw  nakreśliliśmy jakie byśmy chcieli schody a potem  oni powiedzieli nam na ile to realne i możliwe :wink:

----------


## pawel.kozlowski

Drewno jest chyba zawsze piękniejsze od metalu.

----------


## namira

Schody betonowe,obłożone dębem,ze spocznikiem,z poręczą na ścianie,ładne i wygodne,jestem z nich bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## annafo

Ja mam schody z buku parzonego, woskowane i lakierowane na mat, wyglądają bardzo ładnie.

----------


## semiramida

to zależy jak wyglądają schody u Ciebie w projekcie. czasami hol jest stworzony do prezentacji lekkich i pięknych schodów drewnianych. ale jak schody mają po obu stronach ściany to wybieram żelbet... oczywiście czymstam je obłożymy.

----------


## MarlenaBlue

> to zależy jak wyglądają schody u Ciebie w projekcie. czasami hol jest stworzony do prezentacji lekkich i pięknych schodów drewnianych. ale jak schody mają po obu stronach ściany to wybieram żelbet... oczywiście czymstam je obłożymy.


Ja z kolei bardzo się napaliłam na delikatne schody wspornikowe, coś jak http://www.schody-chudzinski.com/schody-wspornikowe/ nie wiem czy nie pójść na całość i nie zrezygnować z barierki, chociaż może to być ryzykowne... na razie nie mamy dzieci, ale może się to za kilka lat zmienić...  :tongue:

----------


## Slawko123

Każde schody otwarte tak jak balkon muszą mieć barierkę. Wymóg prawa. Teoretycznie PINB nie odbierze budynku bez balustrad zarówno na schodach jak i na balkonach.

----------


## kika86

u nas betonowe są, bedizemy je obiać drewnem - bukiem bielonym do tego drewniane barierki, chcialabym szklane ale koszt 1000zl za mb  :big grin:  jest jak science fiction

----------


## Amelia 2

> Z tych co wskazałaś te są szczególnie fajne http://www.schody-chudzinski.com/schody-wspornikowe/p71/ ale nie rezygnuj z barierki! Znajoma znajomych wylądowała w gipsie przez takie pomysły. Schody nie mniej jednak super.


wygląd to jedno a praktyczność to drugie.........
zabiegowe- niezbyt wygodne, pół stopnia  jest nieużyteczne, o wiele wygodniejsze i bezpieczniejsze sa proste ze spocznikiem
ażurowe - sypie sie kurz pod nimi
barierka ze szkłem - super dla tych co nie mają ciekawszych zajęć niż pucowanie  tafli szklanych :big grin:  zwłaszcza tych wysoko od zewnątrz...

----------


## alexon

Ja mam schody betonowe obite dębem. Jedyny minus, gdy mop jest zbyt mokry, drewno bardzo ciemnieje. Nie wiem jak sobie z tym radzić? Od razu mówię, że lakier na nich jest.

----------


## Amelia 2

> Ja mam schody betonowe obite dębem. Jedyny minus, gdy mop jest zbyt mokry, drewno bardzo ciemnieje. Nie wiem jak sobie z tym radzić? Od razu mówię, że lakier na nich jest.


może mopa mocno wyciskać? :big grin:

----------


## firewall

> Ja mam schody betonowe obite dębem. Jedyny minus, gdy mop jest zbyt mokry, drewno bardzo ciemnieje. Nie wiem jak sobie z tym radzić? Od razu mówię, że lakier na nich jest.


Jesteś pewna że po stronie czyszczonej masz lakier?

----------


## kemot_p

Widzę, że na FM wątków "jakie schody" jest multum, więc nie chcąc tworzyć nowego wątku zapytam tutaj. My najprawdopodobniej zdecydujemy się na schody żelbetowe, na pewno ze spocznikiem obłożone drewnem. Ale czy ktoś z Was porównywał różnicę w cenie wykonania schodów drewnianych, a żelbetowych wykończonych drewnem?

----------


## Amelia 2

Cen nie porównywałam wiec nie pomogę ale u mnie zdecydowała wygoda -  drewniane robisz na końcu budowy i przez całą budowę wchodzisz na górę po drabinie :eek: żelbetowe - na etapie stanu surowego dzieki czemu wygodniej jest Tobie i ekipom wchodzić na górę  :yes:

----------


## kemot_p

> Cen nie porównywałam wiec nie pomogę ale u mnie zdecydowała wygoda -  drewniane robisz na końcu budowy i przez całą budowę wchodzisz na górę po drabinieżelbetowe - na etapie stanu surowego dzieki czemu wygodniej jest Tobie i ekipom wchodzić na górę


Argumentów za żelbetowymi jest więcej, Twój jest jak najbardziej istotny również dla mnie :smile:

----------


## DannyK

A my postawiliśmy na schody szklane - mamy dość mały salon z którego wychodzą schody i szło nie zagradza dodatkowo tej przestrzeni, dodaje lekkości całej aranżacji. [reklama] zrobili nam na wymiar te schody

----------


## olek56

Jeśli chodzi o schody to chyba najlepsze w utrzymaniu są te drewniane.
Zawsze gdy się zniszczą czy przerysują to można je w prosty sposób odnowić.
Barierka to już każdego indywidualna sprawa- mnie niekoniecznie takie się podobają. Jeśli szukacie akurat dobry ofert na takie drewniane schody to warto sobie zerknąć na [SPAMER]
Znajdziecie tam nie tylko taki asortyment, ale i porady ekspertów  :smile:

----------


## Operator żurawia

Tak trochę z innej beczki.
Pamiętajcie żeby robić schody wygodne nie tylko do chodzenia ale i do przenoszenia różnych rzeczy.
Ja osobiście mieszkam na parterze ale nie raz pomagałem wnosić różne rzeczy po tak ciasnych schodach, że kilka razy używaliśmy linki i wciągaliśmy sofę przez okno :/

----------


## dwiecegly

Moderatora proszę o usunięcie posta a własciwie wszystkich postów tej pani. Jeden wielki spam.

----------


## Amelia 2

> Ja do domu wybrałam schody kręcone z firmy Dolle. Idealnie zaprojektowane. Świetnie pasują do wnętrza i mojego wystroju.



brzydkie i niepraktyczne :no:

----------


## brylekpl

> Jeśli chodzi o schody to chyba najlepsze w utrzymaniu są te drewniane.
> Zawsze gdy się zniszczą czy przerysują to można je w prosty sposób odnowić.
> Barierka to już każdego indywidualna sprawa- mnie niekoniecznie takie się podobają. Jeśli szukacie akurat dobry ofert na takie drewniane schody to warto sobie zerknąć na [SPAMER]
> Znajdziecie tam nie tylko taki asortyment, ale i porady ekspertów


akurat najlatwiejsze w utrzymaniu sa schody kamienne. I nie trzeba uwazac aby sie nie zrysowaly czy mop nie byl zbyt mokry.

----------


## brylekpl

generalnie robiac schody nalezy patrzec aby nie byly zbyt wysokie trepy i zbyt strome. najlepiej aby nie byly zabiegowe bo sa one raczej niewygodne.
A oblozenie to juz tylko kwestia gustu- drewno, kamien, szklo, dywan etc.

----------


## cactus

i kwestia dzieci i osob starszych... nie chciałbym chodzic i np upaść na schody szklane i kamienne. Plytki też nie są wiele lepsze. Dlatego mimo wszystko wciąz na rynku dominuje drewno. Nawet jesli kogos nie stać to robi np z sosny.

----------


## edif

Admin -do usunięcia!

----------


## mada27

?Ja bym wybrała schody po pierwsze umieszone w korytarzu, a nie w salonie, po drugie wybrałabym lane - bo są stabilne, nie ma się uczucia wchodzenia po drabinie, i podczas budowy można z nich korzystać, natomiast jak masz z drewna, to je robisz na końcu budowy i dwa lub trzy lata (chyba ze ktoś buduje się w 4 miesiące :wink:  dygasz po drabinie na górę

----------


## edif

Polecicie fachowca do obicia schodów żelbetowych dębem 4cm w okolicy Krakowa +50km?

----------


## Marcin Ptak

Najlepiej wybrać schody drewniane nadają charakteru domu a jak wybierzesz dobrą firmę to będziesz zadowolony na lata. Ja wybrałem firmę [SPAMER]  :smile:

----------


## Slawko123

schody betonowe i tak okładasz drewnem, wiec twoje przysiadanie i tak na nic sie zda. 
schody ciesielskie-mozna ale to kosztuje

----------


## Slawko123

> ......... Inni też chcieliby się pośmiać.


Cyba z ciebie  :big lol:  jedna reklamę ci usunęli w jednym z postów, a ty dalej nagminnie próbujesz ludziom wmawiać, że tylko twój tok rozumowania jest najlepszy.

----------


## Slawko123

> Po pierwsze: 
> nikt mi postu nie usunął. Bzdury piszesz, to i pewnie bzdury robisz w życiu zawodowym. 
> Po drugie: 
> Co to ma do tematu schodów na betonie? Trudność czytania ze zrozumieniem? Wtórny analfabetyzm, jak to u fachowca z dolnej półki?
> 
> Po trzecie: 
> "Schody betonowe i tak okładasz drewnem". I robisz coś gorszego niż mógłbyś mieć. 
> Nawet nie musisz pokazywać nam swoich schodów. Wystarczy poczytać twoje wypociny.
> Arogancja i ciemnota to nie są cechy fachowca.


a świstak siedzi i zawija w sreberka.

----------

